# Has anyone tried these lights from fleabay?



## Ray (Apr 23, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121574354910 

Any thoughts on these? I plan on my garden having about 3.5 ft x 5 ft of floor space. I'm guessing I would need two of these. Or may just go with some CFL's for cost savings. Not sure if I want to put a bunch of money into lights only to find out that A: I suck at growing things. Or B: Its not as much fun as I thought it would be. Opinions from you kind people will always be appreciated.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Would be better to have a cool tube or an air cool hood so you can cool the light with a duct fan.

:48:


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 23, 2015)

2 x 600W's would do a space that size perfectly.

2 x 400W's would be a bit low on lumens for flowering.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2015)

Go with what G-13 said and the light is to small, a 600 would barely do it.

5000+ lumens is desired for flower


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2015)

I do not know where new growers get the idea that running CFLs are cheaper--_when you get as many as you need,_ they are not cheaper and they are not cooler, another common misconception.  There are so many downsides to running CFLs and really no upsides that I can think of, other than you can use them for household lighting, which is really the only thing they should be used for.

I did notice that one of the reasons that you do not want to drop a lot of money is that this may  "not as much fun as I thought it would be".  So, maybe you should expound on what you think this will be.  While it is fun and I love growing, it is a lot of hard work and it does take a certain amount of time and knowledge and the ability to put that knowledge into practice.  Plants take constant care.  You need certain things for the plants to make it to harvest, the right food for the growing phase you are in, in the correct proportions at the correct pH.  It takes about 4 months from the time you drop a seed until you can smoke the bud.  You will need to be able to control the heat in the summer (the reason for an air coolable hood).  When the plants need care, you will have to be able to take care of them.  This is not a plant and let them do their own thing project.  So, probably the first question before you spend any money is whether you are willing and eager to spend the time, money, effort, studying, and dedication that cannabis gardening takes?  There are huge amounts of hard work and frustration thrown in with the fun--it is not like tomatoes or flowers.  

When looking for lights, look at the lumens and the color spectrum.  For veggging you want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft  in a blue spectrum.  For flowering you want a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft of red light, but most of us run more.  For instance, my flowering space is only a bit larger than yours and I am running a 1000W HPS.  So, your space is 17.5 sq ft.  You can now figure how much lighting you will need for your space.  If you look at the lumens of CFLs bulbs, you will see that you will need at least twice as many watts than if you were using HPS--400W of HPS provides more light and substantially more bud than 800W of CFLs.  Like mentioned though, a 400w is not large enough for your space.  And I would go with an air coolable hood or cool tube.  There is, however, quite a bit of other stuff you will need.  You might want to try and do a bit more reading and to determine what it is going to take to set up a small grow and see if you are going to be able to meet the demands of the hobby, both time, energy and money.


----------



## Ray (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I'm at the point where I've got a place cleaned out in the garage and am trying to get a handle of what I am going to need. Then I started looking at craigslist, much better. I can get the wattage I need for less. As far as Goddess's concerns. Awesome response by the way. The work part I'm fine with, the technical part is where at this point I fall short. I'm here to learn.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2015)

Cool, if you are good with the work part, as they do take some time. While I know that it can be hard to drop a chunk of money into a grow the first time, trying to go super cheap can give you poor results and not really be representative of what a grow can be. What do you feel comfortable spending?


----------



## Ray (Apr 25, 2015)

http://yakima.craigslist.org/grd/4907571868.html

I'm thinking I may craigslist a chunk of my equipment. As far as cost goes, I've had more expensive hobbies. With a lot less potential return. And no, not doing this as some sort of ROI experiment. At this point I'll try and have some fun and keep myself occupied.


----------



## greyghost (Apr 25, 2015)

I think you can do better first gentle used can mean anything second it doesn't say anything about bulbs which will cost you over 60 bucks and third what if it breaks in a week what then ?  You can get a new 600 watt light on amazon for 200 $ with bulbs and real company that stands behind its products.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2015)

:yeahthat:
Save yur money till ys can get good equipment .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2015)

You can get something brand spankin' new for only about $35 more on Amazon  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK600LS24-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005ECZQTY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1430059378&sr=8-8&keywords=600w+hps[/ame]  Most of us like to change our bulbs out about every 6 months or so, so you would probably be looking at buying new bulbs soon if you got the used unit (with no warranty), so that kind of negates any price savings.  It doesw not appear that the ballasts are dimmable either.  I find that in my area, people want way way too much for their used equipment.  I can usually buy new for just a bit more (sometimes less).

Edit--found one for even less  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G30O6J2?psc=1[/ame]


----------



## budz4me (Apr 26, 2015)

:yeahthat:  I have both the 400W and the 600W version Apollo, VERY VERY pleased with them.  My first one came with a defective MH bulb...called them directly and within 3 days I had a brand new one at my door...they didn't even ask for the faulty one back.

I run a 6" fan with a 'y' fitting and its more than enough to cool both hoods.


----------



## Ray (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep gonna save my money, got a lot to do anyway. Like build the room. I've got an idea of what I want to do thanks to you kind folks. Got the seeds. Making the space. Gonna get some equipment. All I need now is time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

Do not start your seeds until you have a space set up, no matter how tempting it is.  Where did you get the seeds?  If these are bagseed, I am going to try and encourage you to get some quality known genetics.


----------



## Ray (Apr 28, 2015)

No dear, not going to think about starting seeds until the space is set up. As for the seeds, they are from crop king seeds. The strain is Morphius. They're supposed to be moderately easy to grow. We'll see.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

It is so hard when you have your seeds in your hot little hands to wait.  Good for you and your patience.  Patience is a very big plus when growing.  And your "wait until I can do it right" attitude will pay off when you go to harvest.  No reason a beginner cannot have a stellar grow right out the bat.  We see it here a lot.


----------

